# LR Mobile and LR Classic - photos are reverting back to original file and not holding edits



## mdanubio4 (Nov 12, 2022)

I noticed today that when I go in to look at photos in my LR Classic catalog that I have already developed/edited, they are reverting back to the original file when I go to open them/view them.  All the hard work I have done to make edits over the years seems to be for naught. How can I stop this from happening? Any help is appreciated.  I believe it may have something to do with the synch/connection to LR Mobile.  Develop History is showing "LR Mobile" as the most recent stage.


----------



## Califdan (Nov 12, 2022)

if the history panel for such a "reverted" image shows "LR Mobile" at the top of the list, that would imply that the reset came from one fo the LR/Cloud apps.   Do an experiment

Do some edits on an image in Classic.  Then verify the history panel shows those edits on top.  Then go about your normal activities for a day or two while periodically checking the history file for that image to see if was reverted.    In other words see if you can replicate the problem.  If it does revert, then pause cloud sync and repeat the experiment.


----------



## mdanubio4 (Nov 29, 2022)

Thanks for getting back to me.  I have not been in my LR catalogue for a while but just went in today to check out some photos for our Christmas card.  I clicked on the photos I wanted (they are in a collection) and same thing - they reverted to original.   I can go into the history panel and click on the latest adjustment (which isn't LR mobile, it was something to do with saturation) and it restores the photo with all of my adjustments, but I have to do this individually for each photo in Develop mode.


----------



## Califdan (Nov 29, 2022)

It sure sounds like you reverted all your images at some point - probably inadvertantly.  Do you see a "revert" step in the history panel at all for any of these images?  Maybe send us a screen shot of the history panel for one of them.   

Also, please send screen shot of lower right corner of Develop Module screen.  I want to see those two buttons at the bottom of the right panel group.


----------



## mdanubio4 (Nov 29, 2022)

I don't see revert in there.  Attaching a couple of screen shots.


----------



## mdanubio4 (Nov 29, 2022)

Here is the file back to the original as soon as I clicked on it.


----------



## mdanubio4 (Nov 29, 2022)

If I click on "update color temperature adjustment" it restores my edits,


----------



## mdanubio4 (Nov 29, 2022)

Let me know if I shared what you need to see and THANK YOU for even looking.


----------



## Califdan (Nov 29, 2022)

Very odd indeed.  

Use Windows file manager to see if there is an xmp file for these problematic images.  If there is, rename it or delete it and see if that helps.   If not, as a last resort, you may want to Reset Preferences.


----------



## johnrellis (Nov 29, 2022)

If resetting preferences doesn't help (it often unexpectedly fixes strange behavior), some other troubleshooting steps:

1. Before clicking on the latest History step, does a problem image look the same (reverted) in both Library Loupe and Develop?

2. If you zoom to 100%, does a problem image look the same (reverted) in both Library Loupe and Develop?

3. Set Preferences > Performance > Use Graphics Processor to Off and then view a problem image in Develop.  Does it display properly?

4. Do Preferences > Performance > Camera Raw Cache Settings > Purge Cache and then restart LR. Do the problem images display properly in Develop?


----------



## mdanubio4 (Nov 29, 2022)

What's odd (among other things) is if I am in develop mode I see the filmstrip at the bottom of my screen for the date or collection that I am in, but when I click on an image it doesn't pop up into the develop window.  I can only get the image in the library loupe - and then it reverts, and if I click on develop module I can go back to the last item in the history to fix it.  A LOT of the images have "LR Mobile" (and in some cases lists that 2 or 3 times) as the most recent item in History.  If I reset Preferences, what will I have to go back and "fix" or set up again?


----------



## mdanubio4 (Nov 29, 2022)

Check that - I restarted LR and I can click on the images in the filmstrip.  Regardless of whether I click in library loupe or develop loupe, they revert back...


----------



## mdanubio4 (Nov 29, 2022)

I did change the graphics setting you suggested - didn't seem to help.  I was getting error messages when starting LR to upgrade my Intel graphics card a while back - can't remember if it was before or after I was having issues but I did upgrade it to the latest version shortly after getting warned.


----------



## mdanubio4 (Nov 30, 2022)

I tried everything above to no avail.  Happy to share screens over a Zoom or something so you can see this in real time ... I know that may be beyond what you are interested in doing but I need to sort this out.    I am convinced there is something going on with the LR mobile sync, but oddly enough clicking on the "LR Mobile" in the history that gets it back to "normal" as the most recent step in the history.


----------



## Califdan (Nov 30, 2022)

In your screen shots of the woman taking a selfie, I don't see any LR Mobile entries in the history panel.   This would lead me to belive that it is not related to cloud sync (of course I could be wrong - again).   

I'm not sure if you did this already,  but you may want to turn off cloud sync for awhile.  Then "fix" a bunch of images as you have been doing and see if the problem comes back on those "fixed" images.   If the problem still occures, that will rule out Cloud Sync.  However, if the does not come back with Cloud  Sync off, then it sort of points a finger at cloud sync and we can look more in that area for the cause.


----------



## johnrellis (Nov 30, 2022)

There have been some recent reports in the Adobe forum about edits not getting synced or lost by sync with the cloud. They may be unrelated, but definitely try Dan's suggestion of turning off sync for a while.

https://community.adobe.com/t5/lightroom-classic-discussions/sync-is-removing-my-edit/m-p/13369866
https://community.adobe.com/t5/ligh...overwritten-by-originals-on-sync/m-p/13328795
https://community.adobe.com/t5/ligh...ai-tools-and-cloud-sync-problems/m-p/13308210
https://community.adobe.com/t5/ligh...c-image-setting-after-new-update/m-p/13299780
https://community.adobe.com/t5/ligh...-collection-to-lr-mobile-on-ipad/m-p/13298367


----------



## mdanubio4 (Nov 30, 2022)

Thanks.  I have paused the cloud synch.  I keep going into random collections and clicking on photos and they are still reverting - most have "From Lr Mobile" as the latest item in History panel, and again, multiple times but as you can see in this attachment for example, is that I haven't touched this photo since exporting it 6 years ago.


----------



## mdanubio4 (Nov 30, 2022)

And once the images are "fixed" they don't revert but it can't possibly mean that every time I open an image I am going to have to manually click to the most recent item in the history panel to get it to my final edits.  Wonder if there is some other bug that is causing this.


----------



## mdanubio4 (Nov 30, 2022)

Califdan said:


> In your screen shots of the woman taking a selfie, I don't see any LR Mobile entries in the history panel.   This would lead me to belive that it is not related to cloud sync (of course I could be wrong - again).
> 
> I'm not sure if you did this already,  but you may want to turn off cloud sync for awhile.  Then "fix" a bunch of images as you have been doing and see if the problem comes back on those "fixed" images.   If the problem still occures, that will rule out Cloud Sync.  However, if the does not come back with Cloud  Sync off, then it sort of points a finger at cloud sync and we can look more in that area for the cause.


Okay.  I will pause it - see the other post I put below in response to someone else who is trying to help.


----------



## mdanubio4 (Nov 30, 2022)

I have synch paused.  In this collection I see some of the images in the filmstrip at the bottom of my screen but not all.  When in Library Loupe, if I open an image it reverts back (I see it happening).  If I click on develop module there is nothing in the History loupe but there should be something there for importing the file and I think the only edit on this one was a slight crop and straighten.  Same cirucmstances for the other photos in this collection.


----------



## mdanubio4 (Dec 11, 2022)

So I have had synch paused for a while now.  today I developed some photos and turned synch on so I could get them on the LR mobile app.  While I was in LR Classic on my laptop I opened up a few collections just to see if any issues were cleared up.  The same thing is happening - photos are going back to original import and there is a "LR Mobile" in the history panel (in most cases listed twice) and if I click on it the most recent version of the photo appears in the develop window.  So frustrating...please if you have any other ideas I would love to hear them.


----------



## mdanubio4 (Dec 11, 2022)

mdanubio4 said:


> Okay.  I will pause it - see the other post I put below in response to someone else who is trying to help.





Califdan said:


> In your screen shots of the woman taking a selfie, I don't see any LR Mobile entries in the history panel.   This would lead me to belive that it is not related to cloud sync (of course I could be wrong - again).
> 
> I'm not sure if you did this already,  but you may want to turn off cloud sync for awhile.  Then "fix" a bunch of images as you have been doing and see if the problem comes back on those "fixed" images.   If the problem still occures, that will rule out Cloud Sync.  However, if the does not come back with Cloud  Sync off, then it sort of points a finger at cloud sync and we can look more in that area for the cause.


I just added to the thread below - any additional insight is appreciated. And happy to do a Zoom/with screenshare if that is an option you are up for.


----------



## mdanubio4 (Dec 11, 2022)

johnrellis said:


> There have been some recent reports in the Adobe forum about edits not getting synced or lost by sync with the cloud. They may be unrelated, but definitely try Dan's suggestion of turning off sync for a while.
> 
> https://community.adobe.com/t5/lightroom-classic-discussions/sync-is-removing-my-edit/m-p/13369866
> https://community.adobe.com/t5/ligh...overwritten-by-originals-on-sync/m-p/13328795
> ...


I just added to the thread below - any additional insight is appreciated. And happy to do a Zoom/with screenshare if that is an option you are up for.


----------



## Califdan (Dec 11, 2022)

So, with newly edited images, the problem did not occur while Cloud sync was paused, but after you turned sync back on you got the (2) LR Mobile entries in the Classic History and the images reverted to as imported, is that correct?   

If so, and especially as the most recent history entries refer to "LR Mobile",  it sure looks like someting is happening in the Adobe Cloud side that is resetting your images.  We just need to figure out what that is.  

During this test period, did you use any of the LR/Cloud apps and if so which ones and did you do anything concerning the test images with them?   

Is it possible that you shared your Adobe Account login informaiton with someone (perhaps so they could look at your images) and they are accessing the images from their devices?  Perhaps your account credentials were stolen and someone unknown to you is using LR/Cloudy apss with your account .  To eliminate this possibility,  at least temporarily, you may want to turn on two factor verificaiton.  Do this through the www.adobe.com web site (not the creative cloud app).


----------



## mdanubio4 (Dec 12, 2022)

Thanks for the reply.  I definitely didn't give out my credentials and I don't think they were stolen.   The shared collections that anyone can view in my LR Mobile app don't have read/write privileges.  

I just developed some new images this weekend.  I just went to go back in and check them out - everything is fine - no "reverting back".  

Separately, I went into LR Mobile on my phone and called up an older collection from a few years ago.  The images don't revert while in LR Mobile, but if I open that same collection in LR Classic on my laptop they all revert with "LR Mobile" as the most recent item in History.  

As an example - this photo below when viewed on LR Mobile was cropped and centered - the man pushing the broom is cropped out.  But when I open it in LR Classic it reverts, and through synch, it reverts on LR Mobile as well to original file.  Once I select "LR Mobile" in the history panel it goes back to the edited version in both LR mobile and Classic.  It just makes no sense that "LR Mobile" (in most cases) is the most recent item in the History panel but that is not the default adjustment.


----------



## mdanubio4 (Nov 12, 2022)

I noticed today that when I go in to look at photos in my LR Classic catalog that I have already developed/edited, they are reverting back to the original file when I go to open them/view them.  All the hard work I have done to make edits over the years seems to be for naught. How can I stop this from happening? Any help is appreciated.  I believe it may have something to do with the synch/connection to LR Mobile.  Develop History is showing "LR Mobile" as the most recent stage.


----------



## mdanubio4 (Dec 12, 2022)

Califdan said:


> So, with newly edited images, the problem did not occur while Cloud sync was paused, but after you turned sync back on you got the (2) LR Mobile entries in the Classic History and the images reverted to as imported, is that correct?
> 
> If so, and especially as the most recent history entries refer to "LR Mobile",  it sure looks like someting is happening in the Adobe Cloud side that is resetting your images.  We just need to figure out what that is.
> 
> ...


And one last example (for now):

Synching is paused on LR Mobile and LR Classic and NOTHING is showing up in the History panel, not even the "imported" tag.  I clicked "sync" on LR mobile and then on LR Classic and no changes to the images and nothing in the History panel.  I was hoping that maybe something would change in the history panel after starting/stopping synching just to maybe get some more data, but nothing happened.


----------



## Califdan (Dec 12, 2022)

This really points the finger at LR/Cloud issuing a reset.    Sorry we haven't been able to get to the root of the problem but if you're up for it,  let's do another experiment.  

First, when you say "LR Mobile", specifically what device are you using and are you using the LR app for that device or the Lightroom Web tool?

So here's the experiment


Shut down whatever LR/Cloud app(s) you have installed on all devices
Take a fresh image, imported directly into LR/Classic (not downloaded from LR/Cloud)
Do your edit is LR/Classic
Put the image into the "All Synced Photographs" collection or any other synced collection.
Wait for it to sync to LR/Cloud and verify that it has not reverted in LR/Classic 
If you've been using an LR/Cloud app DO NOT OPEN THAT APP,  instead use the LR/Cloud Web browser tool and look at the image
According to your last email it should have the LR/Classic Edits.  Do not make any other edits
Close the LR/Cloud browser page and check LR/Classic to see if it reverts.  
If it did not revert,  try the same thing using the LR/Cloud  Desktop App.  Look but don't change anything.
Again, assuming it did not revert in Classic,  try the same thing using the LR/Cloud app that you'd been using all along.  Again, does it have the LR/Cclassic edit?  After looking at it and closing the LR/Cloud App, does it revert in LR/Classic?


----------



## mdanubio4 (Dec 12, 2022)

Califdan said:


> This really points the finger at LR/Cloud issuing a reset.    Sorry we haven't been able to get to the root of the problem but if you're up for it,  let's do another experiment.
> 
> First, when you say "LR Mobile", specifically what device are you using and are you using the LR app for that device or the Lightroom Web tool?
> 
> ...


I appreciate the continued support and trying to help me solve this.  

I use a laptop and open up LR classic  to view / import / edit/  export images on my laptop.  My catalog is on an external hard drive.   I will synch most collections so I can share with friends / family. 

For LR Mobile I access on iPhone or iPad.  I don’t know if I fully understand what you mean by the Lightroom Web Tool.

In step 6, what is the web browser tool you are referring to?

Thx


----------



## mdanubio4 (Dec 12, 2022)

mdanubio4 said:


> I appreciate the continued support and trying to help me solve this.
> 
> I use a laptop and open up LR classic  to view / import / edit/  export images on my laptop.  My catalog is on an external hard drive.   I will synch most collections so I can share with friends / family.
> 
> ...


I figured out what the LR web browser is (sign in to Adobe and view from there on the web) - followed all the steps above.  Everything worked as it should.  Same for the photos I imported last night - no issues with reverting so seems to me that something happened inadvertently at some point and I wasn't aware of it - either through LR Mobile or on LR classic causing this issue.  I haven't gone through every collection - would take forever - but seem to have the revert issue for most of my photos/collections.  As pointed out, not all are "LR Mobile" as the latest history item, some have the latest edit ("Adjust Temperature", "Auto Settings", etc.), but for whatever reason the latest History item is not the one selected therefore making my hard work wasted.  I'm sure the answer is no, but would be ideal to select all photographs and have the history be set to most recent adjustment...


----------



## mdanubio4 (Dec 12, 2022)

Califdan said:


> This really points the finger at LR/Cloud issuing a reset.    Sorry we haven't been able to get to the root of the problem but if you're up for it,  let's do another experiment.
> 
> First, when you say "LR Mobile", specifically what device are you using and are you using the LR app for that device or the Lightroom Web tool?
> 
> ...


And to make it even more confusing, I just opened up a collection and see that some of the images have "from LR Mobile" as the last step in the History and others in the same collection have "Crop Fix" or whatever the most recent edit was (no mention of "from LR Mobile"... but since you replied to my grayed out post, in this same collection I have to click on an image in the filmstrip/grid and then off the image to get it to appear.  Am I dealing with some sort of corrupt catalogue?  If so, I have no idea how to rebuild - my last true backup of this catalog was probably months ago.


----------



## Califdan (Dec 13, 2022)

One thing to try is to reset your preferences file.  I know this sounds odd but in a surprising number of cases, starting over with a factory fresh preferences file solves the problem.  The reason is that Adobe stores all sorts of runtime values and pointers here in addition to actual preferences and sometimes it gets tangled up and very weird stuff happens as a result.   Here's where you can find info on how to reset it    https://www.lightroomqueen.com/how-do-i-reset-lightrooms-preferences/

Of course resetting the preferences will reset your actual preferences as well so you may want to take screen shots of your preferences, settings, and view options before you reset the preferences as that will make it easier to put them back the way you have them now.  It's also a good idea to make a backup copy of the preferences file before you reset it so that if the reset doesn't fix the issue, you can just put the old preferences file back and not have to re-do all the settings.


----------



## mdanubio4 (Dec 13, 2022)

I think I did this preferences reset already with no success but I will try again.


----------



## mdanubio4 (Dec 13, 2022)

Califdan said:


> One thing to try is to reset your preferences file.  I know this sounds odd but in a surprising number of cases, starting over with a factory fresh preferences file solves the problem.  The reason is that Adobe stores all sorts of runtime values and pointers here in addition to actual preferences and sometimes it gets tangled up and very weird stuff happens as a result.   Here's where you can find info on how to reset it    https://www.lightroomqueen.com/how-do-i-reset-lightrooms-preferences/
> 
> Of course resetting the preferences will reset your actual preferences as well so you may want to take screen shots of your preferences, settings, and view options before you reset the preferences as that will make it easier to put them back the way you have them now.  It's also a good idea to make a backup copy of the preferences file before you reset it so that if the reset doesn't fix the issue, you can just put the old preferences file back and not have to re-do all the settings.


So I tried the preferences reset.  Strangely, I took photos of each of the tabs and after the reset/restart I went back in to check to see what was different and nothing really changed other than 1 box I had to recheck on presets.  Is that odd?  Also, on "Lightroom synch" tab there is a "Delete All Synched Data" button.  Wonder if it is worth creating a backup of my existing catalog and using this delete function to see what happens with my existing catalog.  If it is devastating and doesn't allow for the "LR Mobile" in the history panel I could always reload the backed up version of the catalog?  Or am I thinking about this wrong?


----------



## mdanubio4 (Dec 13, 2022)

Here is an example of a photo that reverted back but didn't have "from LR Mobile" in the history.  I had to click on the latest item "Preset: 01-COLOR BASE: Basic Edit to "fix" it.


----------



## mdanubio4 (Dec 21, 2022)

mdanubio4 said:


> So I tried the preferences reset.  Strangely, I took photos of each of the tabs and after the reset/restart I went back in to check to see what was different and nothing really changed other than 1 box I had to recheck on presets.  Is that odd?  Also, on "Lightroom synch" tab there is a "Delete All Synched Data" button.  Wonder if it is worth creating a backup of my existing catalog and using this delete function to see what happens with my existing catalog.  If it is devastating and doesn't allow for the "LR Mobile" in the history panel I could always reload the backed up version of the catalog?  Or am I thinking about this wrong?


Hi - I've been busy with some other priorities.  Curious if you have any other thoughts on this ...

Thank you.

-Mike


----------

